# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  CULTIVOS DE STEVIA EN HUACHO PERÚ

## Mario Vaca ortiz

IMG00463-20120120-1202.jpgIMG00495-20120126-0606.jpgIMG00524-20120129-1505.jpgIMG00522-20120129-1452.jpgIMG00346-20120102-1443.jpg   
Estamos listos para iniciar producción en gran escala de plantines de stevia, la variedad es mejorada y adaptada al clima costero (Huacho Perú), se atiende en base a pedidos mínimos de 01 hectárea, somos productores y no tenemos intermediarios ni vendedores, esto hace que los precios sean favorables para los empresarios agrícolas.Temas similares: Vendo terreno agricola de 7.0 has en la irirgacion el paraiso-huacho Stevia en el Perú Trabajos de Investigación en Cultivos Agroindustriales - STEVIA inversión agraria en la zona de el paraiso, Huacho Se vende terreno agricola de 2.5 has en la irrigacion el paraiso-huacho

----------


## mrojasf16

ESTIMADO AMIGO, 
PRIMERA VEZ QUE LEO ESTE ARTICULO SOBRE LA ESTEVIA, ME PUEDES INFORMAR MAS AL RESPECTO, SU COSTO DE PRODUCCION, TIP SUELOS, PERIODO VEGETATIVO, SU VENTA EN MERCADO , SU RENTABILIDAD. YO TENGO TERRENO EN HUACHO, VALLE DE  HUA
GRACIAS
M.ROJAS

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> ESTIMADO AMIGO, 
> PRIMERA VEZ QUE LEO ESTE ARTICULO SOBRE LA ESTEVIA, ME PUEDES INFORMAR MAS AL RESPECTO, SU COSTO DE PRODUCCION, TIP SUELOS, PERIODO VEGETATIVO, SU VENTA EN MERCADO , SU RENTABILIDAD. YO TENGO TERRENO EN HUACHO, VALLE DE  HUA
> GRACIAS
> M.ROJAS

 Estimado: 
Te dejo un enlace a un documento de investigación de STEVIA, que forma parte de la Biblioteca Virtual de Sierra Exportadora, así que espero que te sirva.  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....triales-STEVIA 
Saludos

----------


## Mario Vaca ortiz

Estimado señor Rojas adjunto enlace sobre artículo que publiqué en esta pagina espero le sirva la información, sobre el mercado sí lo tenemos para producción de hojas deshidratadas de stevia(orgánica) en Chile así como también en Colombia y otros países, el problema es volumen de producción que aún no hay suficiente. https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....ghlight=stevia 
Cordiales saludos.
Atte. Mario Vaca Ortiz
skype: mirecinto

----------


## mrojasf16

Estimado Sr. 
Yo le hablo desde huacho Peru, creo que la pagina es de ecuador o algo así, me podría proveer información respecto a este proyecto, como debe saber por esta region no hay mucha difusion sobre este cultivo, podria saber informacion sobre la forma de cultivo, clima, costo, mercado y los contacto donde se pueda coordianr sobre este proyecto, 
muchas gracias    

> Estimado señor Rojas adjunto enlace sobre artículo que publiqué en esta pagina espero le sirva la información, sobre el mercado sí lo tenemos para producción de hojas deshidratadas de stevia(orgánica) en Chile así como también en Colombia y otros países, el problema es volumen de producción que aún no hay suficiente. https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....ghlight=stevia 
> Cordiales saludos.
> Atte. Mario Vaca Ortiz
> skype: mirecinto

----------


## Mario Vaca ortiz

Saludos Señor Rojas, si bien es cierto esa información es de la experiencia en Ecuador, lo que hemos hecho es replicarlo en el Perú con excelentes resultados, la imágenes que usted nota en el cultivo de stevia en Huacho Perú, son reales y pueden verificarse en mencionada localidad. Favor indicar dirección y números de teléfono en Perú para contactar y asesorar para el desarrollo de sus cultivos.

----------


## Dely

Estimados me gustaria compartir respeo a la experiencia con stevia en Brasil

----------


## jesa

Hola Mario Vaca. 
El proyecto esta muy interesante, no tengo mucho conocimiento del cultivo de "stevia", tus fotos parecen ser tomadas en Santa Maria o alrededores de Huaura en donde las condiciones de suelo-clima son favorables para cualquier tipo de cultivo. En mi caso tengo un terreno agricola en la Irrigacion EL Paraiso a unos 2 Km aproximadamente al peaje Huacho, me preguntaba si en esta condiciones de suelo-clima se podria cultivar "stevia" con rendimientos optimos, ya que mencionas que son adaptadas para un clima costero. En la zona mencionada se vienen cultivando esparragos, maracuya y choclo en mayores areas, con rendimientos normales a pesar que las condiciones de la calidad de agua y suelos con ph mayor a 7.0 que en realidad permiten desarrollarse a estos cultivos en plena condiciones.
Agradesco de antemano tus respuestas,
Saludos

----------


## saga2188

Señores: Soy Luis Dario Santillan Garcia, soy Ingeniero Agronomo y estudiante de Post-grado en  La universidad Agraria La Molina, el cultivo de Stevia es un tema muy interesante por ese motivo  Me gustaria saber  cuanta area de siembra se encuentra en el valle de Huaura,  en que zona exactamente del valle de Huaura se esta sembrando este cultivo estas areas se encuentran en produccion? Saludos

----------


## Gerencia Ecofertilizing

bbb1.jpgBIOPACK STEVIA, puede ser aplicado por
fertirrigación para estimular una
brotación uniforme de raíces aumentando
la masa radicular. En aplicaciones
foliares, provee los nutrientes y la
energía necesaria para activar la brotación
uniforme de las yemas foliares.
BIOPACK STEVIA, provee los nutrientes y
la energía necesarios para ayudar a las
plantas a mejorar el movimiento de los
carbohidratos y proteínas desde las
hojas, tallos y raíces por lo que estimula
la elongación y crecimiento de la biomasa
foliar.
BIOPACK STEVIA, dirige la ruta de síntesis que
da origen a los principales edulcorantes
de Stevia es la del ácido giberélico,
en la que la cadena de terpenos se
alarga a partir de uniones sucesivas de
isopreno que requieren Mg2+ o Mn2+

----------


## Gerencia Ecofertilizing

1.jpg 
BIOPACK STEVIA, puede ser aplicado por
fertirrigación para estimular una
rotación uniforme de raíces aumentando
la masa radicular. En aplicaciones
foliares, provee los nutrientes y la
energía necesaria para activar la brotación
uniforme de las yemas foliares.
BIOPACK STEVIA, provee los nutrientes y
la energía necesarios para ayudar a las
plantas a mejorar el movimiento de los
carbohidratos y proteínas desde las
hojas, tallos y raíces por lo que estimula
la elongación y crecimiento de la biomasa
foliar. 
BIOPACK STEVIA, la ruta de síntesis que
da origen a los principales edulcorantes
de Stevia es la del ácido giberélico,
en la que la cadena de terpenos se
alarga a partir de uniones sucesivas de
isopreno que requieren Mg2+ o Mn2+

----------


## mmaringuti

> Saludos Señor Rojas, si bien es cierto esa información es de la experiencia en Ecuador, lo que hemos hecho es replicarlo en el Perú con excelentes resultados, la imágenes que usted nota en el cultivo de stevia en Huacho Perú, son reales y pueden verificarse en mencionada localidad. Favor indicar dirección y números de teléfono en Perú para contactar y asesorar para el desarrollo de sus cultivos.

 Estimado SR. Vaca
Soy alumna del 7mo ciclo de la carrera de Negocios Interncionales en la Universidad Cesár Vallejo-Lima Norte y quisiera conocer mas sobre la cadena productiva de la Stevia para su comercializacion por lo que la informacion brindada quedaria con fines puramente academicos.

----------


## marco solis

Estimado señor Vaca:me interesa conocer sus cultivos de stevia en Huacho y la productividad alcanzada, así como  el grado de pureza y de transformación que han logrado. Ello para poder generar un plan de negocio. 
El suscrito conductor de AGROEMPRENDE del MINAG durante 2010-2011, y consultor de empresas estoy vinculado con el mercado externo, al respecto mi correo es marcosolis@peru.com y mi celular 995334279, para poder concertar primero una reunión informativa.

----------


## edwinguerrero32

buenos dias donde los puedo ubicar en huacho o en el campo de paraiso para visitarlos para comprar unos plantones o para comprarles la hoja lo necesito con urgencia donde los puedo encontrar soy de huacho tambien por lo que necesito el telefono o la direccion correcta estoy interesado en el cultivo de stevia sin otra edwin

----------


## macrossol

Estimado señor Mario, yo me ubico en el Valle de la Fortaleza, zona de Barranca, me interesa el cultivo de la stevia, así que necesito su número de teléfono para contactar con usted y poderlo visitar. 
Atte.
Soriano Paulino Requena
Cel. RPM: #964725702

----------


## BELAR

señor: MARIO VACA ORTIZ. 
GUSTO DE SALUDARLO A TRAVES DE LA PRESENTE, ESTOY INTERESADO EN LOS PLANTINES QUE UD. ESTA PRODUCIENDO DE LA STEVIA, ME GUSTARIA CONTACTARME CON UD. PARA MAS INFORMACION Y DETALLES DE LOS PLANTINES, POR FAVOR INDIQUEME SU NUMERO DE TELEF SEA FIJO O MOVIL, MIS NUMEROS TELEFONICOS SON : #951917035 O  5513436 Y MI E-MAIL ES :  bhelar@msn.com , le estare muy agradecido....gusto de saludarlo y buenas tardes.

----------


## alcorz

Hola Mario,
Un favor, me puedes enviar el link de la experiencia de la que comentas. Tengo unos terrenos por Huacho y quisiera armar un plan de negocio.
Saludos.
Aldo C.

----------


## gilbert

muy interesante el articulo ,como consigo la informacion de costos de produccion para la siembra

----------


## Ararat

LA STEVIA RESULTA MAS RENTABLE CULTIVARLA EN LA SELVA ALTA DEL PERÚ: AGUA, LUZ Y CALOR PROPORCIONAN MÁS SACAROSA POR HECTÁREA, CADA REGIÓN TIENE SUS POTENCIALIDADES.

----------


## Edgar Aliaga

Una pequeña corrección, la stevia no tiene nada que ver con la sacarosa, los componentes que dan el dulzor a la Stevia son Steviol glicósidos. Tal como comentas, son muchos los factores que determinan el mayor o menor concentración de estos.

----------

